# Where is your Colnago Serial Number?



## tmluk

I have three Colnagos - Master, Tecno and C50. The Master and Tecno have the serial number stamped on the Right Rear Dropout.

From recent threads, I read that Colnago now place the serial number on the Front Derailleur Mount. But there isn't one on my C50 but I did find a serial number stamped on the Left Rear Droput, just like the photo shown on www.cyclingnews.com.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/02-14/Colnago_Extreme_Power_dropouts

So ... any particular reasons why, for late model Colnagos, some have SN on the Front Derailleur Mount and others on the Left Rear Droput?


----------



## rodist

*Serial Number*

My C-50 has it on the inside of the left rear drop out.
The fork has it on the shaft. (It is blocked by the head tube so you have to pull out the fork to see it.


----------



## Clevor

*Don't mean to drop a bombshell but:*

I don't usually start a post, so I was waiting for this opportunity: could the location be a tipoff of where the bikes are being sourced now?

In the last six months, I've heard on two occasions that late model C50s are being made in the Far East. The source of these remarks are LBSs, who have no motive in either direction. The LBSs were dead on back in early 2006, about the 2006 Pinarello Gallileos being made in Taiwan.

Can anybody confirm or deny these claims? Dnalsaam? You are usually on the money.

My C50 is supposed to be a 2005 frame, and the s/n is on the left rear dropout.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Hello all 1st post for me so be gentle  my 06 ETWN Cristallo has the S/N in the same place as the C50's mentioned above...not sure about the steer tube though? will have to look next time it gets stripped for a clean.


----------



## quikrick1

Digging up an old thread here... 
I have a 2007 C50. I can't find a serial number anywhere. I looked on the front derailleur plate, not there (I did find the word EVEREST though, likely the name of the plate manufacturer) I also looked on the inside of the left rear drop out, not there either, unless it's under paint and grime. I did find some very good pics on the webs of both the front derrailleur plate and rear drop out SN locations, so I do know what they should look like. So if any of you happen to have a 2007 C50 and know where to look, Please let me know. Or if Colnago didn't put Serial Numbers on all of their frames?? Thanks!


----------



## quikrick1

Here are what I found for normal SN locations for a C50 (not mine) the actual SN are blotted out for obvious reasons.


----------



## quikrick1

I found it! I was there all the time. On the inside of the left rear drop out. It was under a thick coat of road grime.


----------



## MXL

Mine is on the inside of the left, rear drop out.


----------

